# KazCubing. (Kazakhstan cubing)



## explodification (Jan 30, 2015)

Kazakhstan Cubes!​
I started this thread to hunt down all the people who live in Kazakhstan who can solve the rubik's cube.
It doesn't matter:
Which city you're in;
How fast you can solve the cube;
What cubes you can or cannot solve.

The only two things required to be here is that you live in Kazakhstan and you can speak a language. Any language.

If you can apply to these to requirements, please acknowledge it with a post with your city, language you speak, and whatever else you want (please keep it cube-related). If there are enough people who can cube in KZ, then we can go city by city and see how many there are in each one. Perhaps we'll even get to WCA population size, who knows?

Thank you very much you guys!

Info:
I live in Astana, can cube 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and megaminx. PB for 3x3 is 28.03s, didn't time for anything else, really...


----------



## Tsmikz (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi fellow kazakhstani ! I Live in Almaty and I speak English and Russian . My pb stands at 15.5 seconds unfortunately there aren't many cubers in my city. However, Im eagerly looking forward to meeting some cubers from my country add me in vk- vk.com/wtflmao


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 21, 2022)

I will be coming to Kazakhstan on 9th August. Hope to meet you guys!

My city is Nur Sultan.
I average 10 seconds on the 3x3. 
My main event is 5BLD and MBLD.

I do all 17 WCA events and a lot of unofficial events.
A lot of my time is spent in developing 5-style method for blindsolving.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 24, 2022)

By the way, Kazakh has a nice speedcubing association and an active youtube channel.


----------

